# First Road Bike Dilemma, comes down to two bikes...



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

2011 Tarmac Apex Elite

For $1,800 out the door from LBS

2011 Tarmac Double Comp 105

For $2,175 out the door from LBS

Long story short, I was looking for a bike under 1000, but some how as you know, I came down to those two choices which are more than twice the amount I want to spend in the beginning. But, if you think the 2012 Allez base model for $730 out the door is a better deal than those above, or that the Allez is enough as I am just getting into the sports please let me know too. ( i am 24 and pretty active)

What I like about the Elite:

- $375 cheaper
- Apex is just as smooth if not better than 105, also lighter
- Slightly lower gearing

What I like about the Comp 105:

- The Red/Carbon Color Scheme
- Shimano Components went up in price a lot this year (better resale value?)
- Fulcrum 6 Wheel Set (Better than Mavic CXP22 on the Elite?)
- Better Brakes, chains, Seat post, seat, handle bar, than Elite

What do you think? Should I save the 375 and use those for better wheels? or CXP22 are good enough, or CXP22 is almost just like Fulcrum 6? Apex or 105?

I already put a deposit for one of the bike. But I really want to hear what some of you guys think? However, I can back out of the deal and get the other one since the LBS has both bikes. I will let you know which one I have picked later.

Thanks for the help guys.

Hugo


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Personally owning a 2011 roubaix elite with the apex I would go that route. I love the double tap that the SRAM has, it just seems a lot more efficient to me.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Shimano + Red + Romin (?) Saddle.

Go for it.


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

*105*

Im a 105 fan just bc thats what i know. Yeah its a little heavier, but isnt the fulcrums and the romin make up for that? 

And since you asked for the opinion...i love the way the 105 looks vs the elite. Just sayin.

"Good aint cheap and cheap aint good".

Dont let the money decide in this case. Get what you want. I did.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

for my money I would say the upgrades are worth the price difference. Also if you prefer the looks, you may find yourself riding more.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd quibble about some of your criteria, but one item worth noting is the differences in cranksets/ BB's. The Comp uses Shimano's 105 (Hollowtech) while the Elite uses SRAM's Powerspline - basically a version of Octalink and two generations behind.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Without a doubt the 105 Comp ... you WILL be that much happier!!!


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

Out of the two options I would pick the 2011 Tarmac Apex Elite. Am I missing something major? It seems most people are for the 105.

Sram Apex is a good component group and should serve you well. I am indifferent to the wheelsets. Both are just a decent set of everyday wheels. 

My concern is your price range. Can you really afford the bike? The worst thing would to have financial problems because of a carbon road bike. No, I do not think that the Allez for $730 is the greatest deal. Have you considered buying a used 2007-2009 Allez for $600? Save $1400 (accounting for tax) and ride. Later, if you still want to upgrade. Sell the bike for $100 less and buy a Tarmac.


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I'd quibble about some of your criteria, but one item worth noting is the differences in cranksets/ BB's. The Comp uses Shimano's 105 (Hollowtech) while the Elite uses SRAM's Powerspline - basically a version of Octalink and two generations behind.


Thanks for all the helpful response, but this is this money post I am really looking for, since I really don't know what/how to compare beside the frame.

I thought the 105 is a better deal by just looking at the price discount from a retail 2,700 to just under 2000 without tax. The elite retails at 2100 and discount to 1650 w/o tax.

I mention resale value is because, I don't know if I will be riding as much as I think I will be.

I just ordered the last 49cm Comp 105 should be getting it Thursday, thanks guys.

One more question, should I buy my gears such as helmet, cateye trip comp, locks, accessories at the same LBS? or buy it online, where it is cheaper?


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have considered buying a used bike, but I am vertically challenged so it is hard for me to get a bike that fits. To me, I would rather buy a new Allez for 730 than used for 600. I get one year warranty plus, some what LBS service and support, fitting, etc.

I test ride a base Allez and it was good and all, but once I tried the comp Tarmac, I was hooked.

I thought you guys suggest I get the most bike I can afford. I can afford the comp 105, but I will have to spend less on my other hobbies. I guess that will make me ride more.

Well, what do you think about the crank set like the previous poster have stated?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Without a doubt (again lol) you made the right choice. The 105 crank is current technology, vs. the Sram, PJ532 nailed it in his post above. Nothing against SRAM, but personally, Shimano has better shifting in the front!!!


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

HL23 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful response, but this is this money post I am really looking for, since I really don't know what/how to compare beside the frame.
> 
> I thought the 105 is a better deal by just looking at the price discount from a retail 2,700 to just under 2000 without tax. The elite retails at 2100 and discount to 1650 w/o tax.
> 
> ...


Wow! Where are you that the elite is 1650? I'd be all over it at that price. I've only seen 1900.


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

jagron11 said:


> Wow! Where are you that the elite is 1650? I'd be all over it at that price. I've only seen 1900.


yes, 1650 before tax in 49cm carbon/white. pm me if interested as I don't know if I can post the LBS on here, i am IN Socal.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I'd quibble about some of your criteria, but one item worth noting is the differences in cranksets/ BB's. The Comp uses Shimano's 105 (Hollowtech) while the Elite uses SRAM's Powerspline - basically a version of Octalink and two generations behind.


my wife has apex on her bike and i've used 105 - i prefer the apex and they both shift great and smooth

however, i am really not a fan of the powerspline crank and BB 

there is a reason the prices are different


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Your LBS may give you a good deal on accessories you buy with a new bike. I would ask.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Pm'ed. Let me know


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree - it can be hard finding your size in the used market - especially if you are at either range of the size spectrum. How tall are you?



HL23 said:


> I have considered buying a used bike, but I am vertically challenged so it is hard for me to get a bike that fits. To me, I would rather buy a new Allez for 730 than used for 600. I get one year warranty plus, some what LBS service and support, fitting, etc.
> 
> I test ride a base Allez and it was good and all, but once I tried the comp Tarmac, I was hooked.
> 
> ...


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive tried both.. i like Apex over 105.


I own a 2011 Allez Comp Compact with Apex and love the gearing and shifting efficiency.


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, I like the Apex too, I have not tried out the 105 extensively so I cannot tell. But since the BB Crank is not as good on the Apex, I might just shoot for the 105.

Jargon, I cannot PM you since my post count is under 15, lol. The bike shop is in Temple City, CA. Big Hint**

I am 5'3" and 5'3.5" on a good day.


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I am double thinking this, 2175 for a bike is a lot of Dinero, I will test out the Allez base again for comparison.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

HL23 said:


> Man, I am double thinking this, 2175 for a bike is a lot of Dinero, I will test out the Allez base again for comparison.


Buy that bike and it will last you a loooooong time.
Buy aluminum and I bet you will get upgrade envy in a couple of years.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

HL23 said:


> Man, I am double thinking this, 2175 for a bike is a lot of Dinero, I will test out the Allez base again for comparison.


Go for the Allez Comp compact.. pretty much the same as the Apex Tarmac except for the carbon frame. I got the white one and love it!

Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Comp Compact M2 Apex


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

o0adam0o said:


> Go for the Allez Comp compact.. pretty much the same as the Apex Tarmac except for the carbon frame. I got the white one and love it!
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Comp Compact M2 Apex


Please do not take offense to this.

The deal he is receiving on the Tarmac Apex does not make this feasible. Unless a discount is applied to the Allez model??


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

jsedlak said:


> Buy that bike and it will last you a loooooong time.
> Buy aluminum and I bet you will get upgrade envy in a couple of years.



i think that is good advice and the frames are the same on tarmac models you are looking at and you can change out parts

but the comp double has

better brakes
a better crankset/ bottom bracket - the 105 is lighter and easier to service, in my opinion having just removed the powerspline crank and BB from my wife's bike
better wheels - those Mavics have enough spokes to support an elephant
lighter saddle
upgraded seat post

however in the end, as much as we spend time talking about those things, none of them really matter and it is your legs that will propel the bike along and are most important

so i would just get the less expensive carbon bike and ride the heck out of it


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> Buy that bike and it will last you a loooooong time.
> Buy aluminum and I bet you will get upgrade envy in a couple of years.


He'll probably get that with any bike. The difference then will be that he will have two years of riding behind him and will have a better idea what kind of bike will really light his fire.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Just go for the bike that you really want, bc you will end up not satisfied and always looking to upgrade (wanting the tarmac) then you're just out $700 on a bike that you're not in love with. So then you'll probably won't ride as much and then end up selling the allez for cheaper to get the tarmac. So save your self the trouble and really get the one that you really want on the first purchase. 

This happened to me, and i think about the one i didn't get every ride.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

so which one did you get?


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, but this is what I got.....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

HL23 said:


> sorry for the late reply, but this is what I got.....


Very nice. Tarmacs are great microbrews


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice bike, are you selling it?


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am, long story short, a change of plan. I really wish I don't have to. This bike is super nice and people always think I have the Ferrari of bicycle.

Hugo


----------



## BAKnine (Oct 10, 2011)

you serious?


----------

